# Complete book on the web from the puritan William Gouge - Do



## Reena Wilms (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out this great and complete book on the website of the puritan William Gouge about domestical duties :

http://www.kamglobal.org/WilliamGouge/domesticalduties.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for this tip. Gouge's book is the best that I have ever seen by a Puritan source on Biblical family relations.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 25, 2005)

William Gouge


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

William Gouge's _Domesticall Duties_ is also available online here.


----------

